# Announcing Wrigley's All-Era Supplies Catalog



## Morrus (Sep 13, 2017)

And it is done! I'm pleased to announce that Wrigley's All-Era Supplies Catalog (found at WOINGEAR.com) is complete and is live and ready for you to use at your gaming tables. No longer do players have to pass around an increasingly battered book or thumb through a dozen supplements - it's all here in one place, formatted not just for desktops, but for mobile phones and tablets, making it easy to use at the game table.

It currently includes gear from: NEW, OLD, NOW, The Moons of Boria, The Holds of Vendalyr (coming soon), and the EONS articles Explosive Ordnance, Wild West Weapons, and Specialist Armor. Here you'll find general equipment, weapons, armour, automobiles, motorcycles, heavy vehicles, grenades, helms, shields, Eastern weapons, spy gadgets, and more.

Make sure you hand out this URL to your players.

https://www.woingear.com


----------

